# Coffee Direct



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

I've just ordered my first lot of coffee beans for my new set up from coffee direct should I be looking else where?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Might be easier to advise if he we know how you make your coffee and what sort of stuff you like?


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a Fracino cherub, Quamar m80e and will be making lots of flat whites


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What beans have you chosen.

What tastes do you enjoy? Fruity, Nutty, Sweet, Acidic ?


----------



## chrisah1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Well if it's of any assistance, I generally like low acidic, full bodied and chocolatey coffee. The best beans I've had for taste have been in St. Lucia - but they were local beans not for general sale and ground by the hotel. Can't say I even needed much espresso based drinks as the filter/french press was so good.

I'm based in central London - suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm no expert but Union Revelation is fab, very rich and chocolatey


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I second revelation. Foundation is also lovely and creamy with low acidity


----------



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

i must say that i have always liked the beans i have had from coffee direct. good seller in my opinion.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Jagong from Rave coffee....or their Signature blend. Both make a great flat white


----------

